# Happy birthday internet!



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The Internet is 25 years old today! You may have seen this on the Google official blog page by now:

http://googleblog.blogspot.ca/2014/03/on-25th-anniversary-of-web-lets-keep-it.html

Without the Internet, we wouldn't be having this conversation in this place.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fackler Rebel (Oct 26, 2013)

Lot of good and bad on the internet. Another tool in the hand of the user. You sure have changed my life. Happy Birthday!

Reb


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just remember: Al Gore invented it.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*blog*

Hey,Hobo.. Back in 1982 my son-in-law had a BBS that was so big he had 10 hard drives and three computers running it. This was a no charge and He had so many wanting on he dissolved the whole mess.Just too much to handle.He had to make a living working on computers. He got me into this mess and I`ve never forgave him for doing that. I even threathened to take back my daughter.

Have a good rest of the week,sanepilot


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

The world's oldest series of tubes.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just read that the very first one-line purchase transaction was back in 1994 (20 years ago), and the item purchased was a pepperoni/mushroom pizza from Pizza Hut.....of course, I used the interent to find that out, so who knows if that's true.....:laugh:


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

The internet has made amazing things possible for me. Stuff that could not have happened before the advent of the internet.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

By the way, it's very true that the WWW was invented 25 years ago. But it's not true that the internet is only 25 years old. The internet and WWW are not the same thing. The WWW (and by extension web browsers) use the Internet so we can all communicate, but there are older forms of communication that also use the same internet. You can also use your web browser without any working Internet, to view local HTML documents on your computer. I've done that many times, don't need a working (or any) network for that. The WWW is actually a way to search for and view pages made in the HTML markup language, whether they are local on your own computer, or on another machine. Tim Berners-Lee is the inventor of the World Wide Web protocol, and the HTML (HyperText Markup Language). The first web browser was invented in 1990 by Tim Berners-Lee. It was called WorldWideWeb (no spaces) and was later renamed Nexus. In 1993, Marc Andreesen created a browser that was easy to use and install with the release of Mosaic (later Netscape). While often described as the first graphical web browser, Mosaic was preceded by WorldWideWeb, the lesser-known Erwise and ViolaWWW web browsers. 

Also, email is much older then the WWW. The first email was sent by Ray Tomlinson to himself in 1971. The actual internet has it's roots in the US military's "Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency" (DARPA) Network in the 1960's, which was called "ARPANET" at the time. The earliest ideas for ARPANET, go back to 1963. The first message between two computers was sent on October 29, 1969. The first permanent ARPANET link was established on 21 November 1969, between the IMP at UCLA and the IMP at the Stanford Research Institute. By December 5, 1969, the entire four-node network was established. Those first 4 computers that made up the entire internet (at the time) were:

The initial ARPANET consisted of four IMPs:

1. University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA), where Leonard Kleinrock had established a Network Measurement Center, with an SDS Sigma 7 being the first computer attached to it;

2. The Stanford Research Institute's Augmentation Research Center, where Douglas Engelbart had created the ground-breaking NLS system, a very important early hypertext system, and would run the Network Information Center (NIC), with the SDS 940 that ran NLS, named "Genie", being the first host attached;

3. University of California, Santa Barbara (UCSB), with the Culler-Fried Interactive Mathematics Center's IBM 360/75, running OS/MVT being the machine attached;

4. The University of Utah's Computer Science Department, where Ivan Sutherland had moved, running a DEC PDP-10 operating on TENEX.


Howard


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you Howard for a very interesting history lesson. Use of computers and networks used to be limited to mostly intellectuals, but since the advent of public use of the network, began to be used by the general public, idiots like myself included.... 

When I located and purchased my Lionel Speedliner locos and cars in 1993, I had to go out and get a model train magazine and search thru the vendors who advertised in that publication, it took several days. I could find that same stuff on the internet in a matter of hours.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

You're welcome wsboyette. I'm also glad that computers and networks have been opened up for the general public. It makes it so much easier to do research on just about any subject. Before I had to read magazines, like everyone else. The internet also makes it so much easier to buy and sell merchandise, from anywhere in the world. Of course one drawback is increased competition local hobby shops face, causing some of them to go out of business. And another drawback I see, for normal human interaction, is seeing (some) people with a cellphone glued to their ear. But anyway, that is their choice. I love using my personal computer, but I hate using a cellphone. LOL. 

Howard


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is troubling to hear that the government is now wanting to
turn control of the Internet over to the United Nations.

Considering those who control the UN this does not seem to
be a favorable situation for the US or internet users around
the world.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My biggest peeve about the internet is not everything on it can be taken for gospel....so when doing research, you really have to be careful. A lot of people get fooled by that; they figure if it's on the internet, it must be true.....hwell:

And photos of stuff....anything can be doctored now, so you don't really know if what you're looking at is really what it seems.....


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

DonR said:


> It is troubling to hear that the government is now wanting to
> turn control of the Internet over to the United Nations.


I haven't heard of this yet. Don't worry gunner, I won't go there... :laugh:

Dan


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> My biggest peeve about the internet is not everything on it can be taken for gospel....so when doing research, you really have to be careful. A lot of people get fooled by that; they figure if it's on the internet, it must be true.....hwell:
> 
> And photos of stuff....anything can be doctored now, so you don't really know if what you're looking at is really what it seems.....


Simply put, it's a tool for sharing information, nothing more. Just like radio, TV, magazines, mailers, pamplets, a crazy guy on a soap box on a street corner... Just a different medium.

Like any information, sourced from any medium, consider the source (not "the internet", but "who"). The internet is the medium, not the source. "I saw it on the internet" is about the same as "I heard it from some guy on the street", unless you can actually clarify that by pointing out that that guy on the street was your cousin's brother-in-law or a respected expert in the specific field of your information that you were fortunate to run into. Now we at least have a source for which we can evaluate the reliability or lack thereof...


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Everything on the Internet is 100%, proof positive absolutely true. Abe Lincoln wrote that in his diary.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

JackC said:


> Everything on the Internet is 100%, proof positive absolutely true. Abe Lincoln wrote that in his diary.


Just for fun, I googled my name. It isn't a very common one, coming from Southern Italian heritage. nonetheless, I discovered that I am a distinguished professor at NYU, a biologist in Colorado, a sidewalk contractor in Brooklyn, and on trial in Florida for jury tampering--all at the same time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

